#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  5 Best PC Screen Recorders to Record Game

## Bhavya

There are lots of game recording software on the market. But which one is right for you? When you pick a game capture software, you need to consider its user interface, output formats, FPS speed support, video screen sharpness, and more. So, here are the five best PC Screen Recorders to record your gameplay.

iFun screen recorderOBS StudioBandicamACTION Game RecorderEzvid Game Recorder

*Guys, do you know any other PC Screen Recorders to record games?*

----------

